# Cold Weather Start



## mstory (Jul 23, 2004)

I have an 04 quest -- which I believe has the same engine as the maxima ?

I've recently had some trouble with it flooding during a cold weather start. Has anyone had similar issues w/ their maxima ?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

flooding? that's pretty strange- especially in these days of fuel injection. if it's an '04 I would assume it's still under warranty? I'd take it to the dealer and tell them not to being it back until it's fixed.


----------

